# Newb from Ontario



## Boltgun (May 16, 2020)

Hi all!

Boltgun here...board name, real name is Mark. I am a novice machiner budding late in life...retired but got lots of years left in me. Here to learn and hopefully buy machines at some point. 

Regards
Boltgun


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 16, 2020)

Welcome aboard Mark. A lot of us here are budding late in life


----------



## thriller007 (May 16, 2020)

Welcome, the guys on here are super helpful


----------



## Boltgun (May 16, 2020)

I am betting they are! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Chicken lights (May 16, 2020)

Welcome to the board


----------



## TOBARApprentice (May 16, 2020)

Welcome to the group. I’m in Ancaster and Lake of Bays (Summer). Are you just starting in this abyss or have you been at it a while? Are you a South Bend or Atlas guy or something more larger? Come on Mark..... give us a bit of the background. 

Cheers

Derek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boltgun (May 16, 2020)

Derek,

I am retired Law Enforcement. Have been into shooting since I was 14 and as part of my LE background, I was an armorer and oversaw the armorer work for my agency. It developed into a desire to do gunsmithing which has further developed into metal working period. My biggest issue is splitting funds between hobbies - LOL. I have a king lathe 12x36. I haven't used it yet. Plan on getting it set up shortly. I would love to get my hands on a BP clone in the 9x42 size. I also wanna get into knife making and welding....champagne taste on a beer man's salary. 

Mark


----------



## TOBARApprentice (May 16, 2020)

You are amongst friends. We are all in this to varying degrees. I’m in well over my head. I started out about 5 years ago “tooling up”. I’m in aviation and as such generally have some excess time to devote to learning machining; moreso now. I have an Atlas 10F lathe but a buddy of mine has a King (similar size to yours) and he loves it. I’d like bigger but for the time being I am restricted by space, but not forever. I have a small knee mill (vertical) a 7x32 and I love it. Does everything I ask. A small shaper and horizontal mill round out the machines with a 6x18 surface grinder in the mother in laws garage awaiting some TLC. Please keep in touch..... we’re all in this together. Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (May 16, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trlvn (May 17, 2020)

TOBARApprentice said:


> a 6x18 surface grinder in the mother in laws garage awaiting some TLC.



Now that's a story I'd like to hear!  Sounds like the opening for a joke: "Guy walks into his MIL's garage...".

Craig


----------



## Hruul (May 22, 2020)

Welcome!!


----------



## Brent H (May 28, 2020)

Lots of mills on Kijiji might be worth your time :
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-business-industrial/hamilton/milling-machine/1503329975?undefined

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-business-industrial/kingston-on/kondia-milling-machine/1497911976

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-busin...-mill-excello-602-manual-knee-mill/1500117386

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-busin...aldingmil-vertical-milling-machine/1500746597

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-busin...achine-converted-to-220v/1499289277?undefined


----------



## Brent H (May 29, 2020)

@Boltgun :  check kijiji there are 2 mills for free or best offer.  One is a CNC and the other looks like a beast - but could be cheap??


----------

